# Who Has The All Time Best Chainsaw Picture?



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll have to say it's Saw Bones picture with his Mac.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 18, 2015)

I think you posted it in the cull thread


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow I took a double take at that mac that took a man to operate! !!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

I know, but classics never die.
John


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 18, 2015)

pic of my 6 month old son w/ 272xp (about as absurd as the dude above running that saw hahahaha)


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 18, 2015)

This Bubba belongs to Randy & Jon. He seems like he's ready to cut....


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 18, 2015)

Please no naked guy pics.......


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 18, 2015)

This one is my favorite, my daughter at around two and a half.




2451 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

Additionally I think this was the first load of wood I cut with my 361!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 395941


I want one of those! Is it a 661?


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 18, 2015)

If it was on the market, believe you me, I would have one!


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I want one of those! Is it a 661?


It an EFI066crbnfbr362cm


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> It an EFI066crbnfbr362cm


Too bad you couldn't buy 50 of them and flip them NIB down the road for 2G's.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 18, 2015)

You mean... I would have to SELL them?


----------



## longbowch (Jan 18, 2015)

my best picture of my help


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> You mean... I would have to SELL them?


Maybe keep one or two. Where did the pic originate from?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

longbowch said:


> my best picture of my help


I can tell those two kids are a chip off the ole block and they obviously look like their having fun with the ole Dad.


----------



## longbowch (Jan 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I can tell those two kids are a chip off the ole block and they obviously look like their having fun with the ole Dad.


Seems like they do a lot more exploring in the woods then they do helping, but they'll be there someday and it's fun taking them with. Thanks for the compliment !


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 18, 2015)

You can't beat exploring in the woods!


----------



## longbowch (Jan 18, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> You can't beat exploring in the woods!


Yep I remember those days. A lot of kids nowadays don't get the chance. Or they csit in front of a video game.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember taking my three kids in the woods to do firewood and payed them 5 bucks cash each! Michelle and Matt worked hard but Andrea just lazed around and looked pretty. They were only 7,5 and three. I have the pic somewhere.


longbowch said:


> Seems like they do a lot more exploring in the woods then they do helping, but they'll be there someday and it's fun taking them with. Thanks for the compliment !


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>


Is that a 5000 plus with the heated handles?


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Maybe keep one or two. Where did the pic originate from?


From a thread on AS


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


>


Flippys... that's an automatic disqualification.


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 24, 2015)

One of my favorites...


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Derf (Aug 25, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 442882



This belongs in the WTF thread


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 395930
> I'll have to say it's Saw Bones picture with his Mac.


Ok, I'll be the dumbass. What's a saw like that weigh in at? I don't see a helper handle.... Holy moly...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 25, 2015)

It's 48 pounds with a 48"b&c.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## huskihl (Aug 25, 2015)

spike60 said:


>


You goin' for 1 saw for each log? Lol


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It's 48 pounds with a 48"b&c.


That's pretty stout. Looks to be more like a 96" bar in the pic. Must be a dang midget? Lmao.


----------



## Agr516 (Aug 25, 2015)

Click to expand...
Is that a 5000 plus with the heated handles?

Maybe not heated from the factory but Im betting a little warm just the same.....


----------



## huskihl (Aug 25, 2015)

Agr516 said:


> Click to expand...
> Is that a 5000 plus with the heated handles?
> 
> Maybe not heated from the factory but Im betting a little warm just the same.....


I bet they both have a muff mod too


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 25, 2015)

Agr516 said:


> Click to expand...
> Is that a 5000 plus with the heated handles?
> 
> Maybe not heated from the factory but Im betting a little warm just the same.....


Looks more like a R522/523 or R517 to me...


----------



## spike60 (Aug 25, 2015)

huskihl said:


> You goin' for 1 saw for each log? Lol



Haha! Think the logs still outnumber the saws in that pic.


----------



## wyk (Aug 25, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I bet they both have a muff mod too



Muff mods weren't nearly as popular back then...


----------



## huskihl (Aug 25, 2015)

reindeer said:


> Muff mods weren't nearly as popular back then...


True dat


----------



## huskihl (Aug 25, 2015)

reindeer said:


> Muff mods weren't nearly as popular back then...


On her? Or the saw?


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 25, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I bet they both have a muff mod too


You mean the factory port opened up and widened? I bet you're right


----------



## huskihl (Aug 25, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> You mean the factory port opened up and widened? I bet you're right


Way more intake duration than exhaust. Surprised it even runs


----------



## big t double (Aug 25, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 443208
> View attachment 443209
> View attachment 443210


Does the one in the middle really have dual pipes or is that some sort of optical illusion to fool slow pokes like myself?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>


Sorry..... I don't see any chainsaws in that pic


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 25, 2015)

big t double said:


> Does the one in the middle really have dual pipes or is that some sort of optical illusion to fool slow pokes like myself?



maybe


----------



## huskihl (Aug 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry..... I don't see any chainsaws in that pic


Too bad it's not a mccinderblock. She more than likely already has an eager beaver tho


----------



## big t double (Aug 26, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> maybe


Mission accomplished...You fooled this slow poke.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2015)

Favorite saw pic I've ever taken.


----------



## wde_1978 (Aug 26, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> View attachment 443263
> Favorite saw pic I've ever taken.


Favorites saw line I will ever like and will always give likes for!


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 26, 2015)

big t double said:


> Does the one in the middle really have dual pipes or is that some sort of optical illusion to fool slow pokes like myself?


I'm guessin not duals, looks cool though!
It would be tough running a saw with a pipe blastin you in the face


----------



## big t double (Aug 26, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> It would be tough running a saw with a pipe blastin you in the face


Besta man up!!! I couldn't run it though...I'm to feminine.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Aug 26, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 443208
> View attachment 443209
> View attachment 443210


somebody snuck in and bolted mosquito foggers on your saws man, you gotta put an alarm on that garage 
DD


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 26, 2015)

big t double said:


> Besta man up!!! I couldn't run it though...I'm to feminine.


Your probly skinny enough to fit between the pipes!


----------



## wood4heat (Aug 26, 2015)

I've always liked these pics:




2525 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




2526 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Aug 26, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> One of my favorites...
> 
> View attachment 442880


Dang....I have the exact same thing in the works!!

I must admit...I'm quite partial to this photo....


----------



## rd35 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## spindrift7mm (Aug 26, 2015)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> Dang....I have the exact same thing in the works!!
> 
> I must admit...I'm quite partial to this photo....
> View attachment 443349


Sparky enjoy it while it's cute cause in 10 yrs you won't be able to find your tools except with the mower, in 15 yrs no mowing cause of all the junk 4x4's parked everywhere, then in 20 yrs it starts over with the reward GRANDBABIES. Enjoy Ken


----------



## Derf (Aug 26, 2015)

longbowch said:


> my best picture of my help



I swear, when I look at these two I thought they were standing over a dead animal they killed with those saws.


----------



## Derf (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## spike60 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## spike60 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## David Young (Aug 27, 2015)

Derf said:


>


I hope you realized youmessed this picture up.


----------



## wyk (Aug 28, 2015)

Beech and oak under an 044


----------



## wyk (Aug 28, 2015)

Firewood ... ported 241cm


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## rburg (Aug 28, 2015)

That is an unusual chainsaw. Must only be used in the Yukon.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Aug 28, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 443823


Let's see one a dem piped saws running


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## big t double (Aug 28, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 443821


Holy chit...that's a mini deets!


----------



## pioneer saws (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I bet they both have a muff mod too


Peltless beaver maybe. Lol


----------



## pioneer saws (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2015)

pioneer saws said:


>


What kind of trees are those?
John


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 28, 2015)

big t double said:


> Holy chit...that's a mini deets!


Yup, gettin him started out right too


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 28, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>



Mines faster Scott.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=RfIEB0HOrWc


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 29, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>



Would a pipe really change that much goin from a stock 066 to ported 066 or 064? How much difference is there between similar saws?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 29, 2015)

same saw, same wood, same chain, same day


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 29, 2015)

Is my bum looking fat?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=HbgM2PPt5AA


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 29, 2015)

What I'm gettin at is if I build a pipe could I use it on different saws or is it specific to one saw?


----------



## cgraham1 (Aug 29, 2015)

What do all those videos have to do with "the all time best chainsaw picture"?

Some of you guys really know how to **** up a thread.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 29, 2015)

if you want the most out of the pipe it has to be specific to on saw

a skinny pipe has a wider power band, a fat pipe give more peek power


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 29, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> What I'm gettin at is if I build a pipe could I use it on different saws or is it specific to one saw?


Pipes seem to be saw specific, but irregardless, the way a pipe works is simple. Before the exhuast gets out of the pipe, the intake gets some of that unburned exhaust and it keeps getting better from there as the pipe heats up.


----------



## Derf (Aug 29, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Pipes seem to be saw specific, but irregardless, the way a pipe works is simple. Before the exhuast gets out of the pipe, the intake gets some of that unburned exhaust and it keeps getting better from there as the pipe heats up.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 29, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> if you want the most out of the pipe it has to be specific to on saw
> 
> a skinny pipe has a wider power band, a fat pipe give more peek power


I'd like to build a pipe for my 064, Randy has already had his way with it. I'm not sure what numbers he used but from what I've heard pipes like high exhaust, will a pipe work well with a lower exhaust also?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 29, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>



That's cheating!


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 29, 2015)

yes.
the vids I posted together, one on pipe one on muffler, has low port numbers


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 29, 2015)

Paris Hilton's chainsaw!


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 29, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> That's cheating!



and your point is?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Aug 29, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> and your point is?



The saw and the girl should be in the same pic


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 29, 2015)

well.............................there in the same post


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 29, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>


Is that an eider down filled duvet?


----------



## pioneer saws (Aug 29, 2015)

Have you guys seen the Husqvarna pic of the naked girls in the forest with saws and axes ect, must have 40 girls in the pic.
Im sure the mods wouldnt like it if i posted it.


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 29, 2015)

pioneer saws said:


> Have you guys seen the Husqvarna pic of the naked girls in the forest with saws and axes ect, must have 40 girls in the pic.
> Im sure the mods wouldnt like it if i posted it.


Yup


----------



## Deets066 (Aug 29, 2015)

pioneer saws said:


> Have you guys seen the Husqvarna pic of the naked girls in the forest with saws and axes ect, must have 40 girls in the pic.
> Im sure the mods wouldnt like it if i posted it.


Trail cam pic of beavers destroying forest in Norfolk county?


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Sep 9, 2015)

These are the best chainsaw pics I have. The wife wanted newborn pics when our son was born, so i bargained to get a few with a saw. Trying to raise him right.

Sorry for the glare, they're pictures of pictures. Don't have them in digital.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 9, 2015)

Dang, we need four categories:

1. Chainsaw(s) without children, hot women, or pets. 
2. Cute children & chainsaw(s).
3. Hot women & chainsaw(s).
4. Pets & chainsaw(s). No photos yet posted, but give it time.

I always liked the photo of Cahoon standing on his toes reaching over the huge diameter downed tree with Jred 920. It was around here, might've been lost in the last AS techno-glitch.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 446324


Not supposed to wear boots in the house .


----------



## olyman (Sep 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Not supposed to wear boots in the house .


 when he aint gots no steady woman,,he does as he damn well pleases..............


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 9, 2015)

dude is that a real saw in the first pic


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 9, 2015)

olyman said:


> when he does as he damn well pleases..............



fixeded...

2101 \/


----------



## spike60 (Sep 10, 2015)

We'll have no problem keeping this thread going for a long time................

I had fun cutting up this white oak top.


----------



## rburg (Sep 10, 2015)

I like the pictures of Spike's deck covered in red and orange saws. Quite a nice collection.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 10, 2015)

spike60 said:


> We'll have no problem keeping this thread going for a long time...............


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## spike60 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## spike60 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gotta run the old iron now and then boys!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Deets066 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## PA Dan (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 19, 2016)

rd35 said:


> View attachment 443376


Dennis Cullhoon?


----------



## olyman (Aug 19, 2016)

Timber Tool said:


> View attachment 520358


looking good....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 19, 2016)

Adirondackstihl said:


>



cute pix!  he has the lumberjack look and has a great limbing technique... on his way!


----------



## Boomer 87 (Aug 19, 2016)

gettin ready to slaughter trees


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 19, 2016)

Many years ago we had a thread something like this. But we wanted roostertail pics. 

Here is a video I saved that some one made from just a few of the pics and videos back then.

Lot of good ole timer members and friends in the video.


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 19, 2016)

I could become Husky guy![emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## rwoods (Aug 19, 2016)

Did someone say old iron still at work?








Or was it old guys?




Ron


----------



## bigmoose (Aug 19, 2016)

This my son running my csm in that log he is standing on.


----------



## SCOTTS_4X (Aug 20, 2016)

-scott


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 20, 2016)

my littlest *BEST SAW EVER!!! *bestest, smallest in my saw line up... does work = to the rest! earns its pay every time. proud to call it mine! runs hard, strong like ported, timed and muffed... lots of power, lots of torque... sweet lil machine! 

my Echo CS-271T


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 20, 2016)

Old Faithful 028 Super. Bought it new.
And one rescued from a fire. Still run great. 


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal (Aug 20, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> View attachment 520436
> 
> 
> I could become Husky guy![emoji4]
> ...


That must be one of them Kevlar bras she is wearing..


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 20, 2016)

danimal said:


> That must be one of them Kevlar bras she is wearing..


Whatever kind it is.....she wears it well!!!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 21, 2016)

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Old Faithful 028 Super. Bought it new.View attachment 520612
> And one rescued from a fire. Still run great. View attachment 520613
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Nice what year 1985?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 21, 2016)

70.7cc poulan v/s black oak for the smoker


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 21, 2016)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> 70.7cc poulan v/s black oak for the smoker
> 
> View attachment 520743
> View attachment 520744



never heard of black oak before. but that is neither here nor there. so many types. pretty center grains...


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 21, 2016)

ModifiedMark a few years back.

Chris B.


----------



## NC Cutter (Aug 21, 2016)

Great pics so far. Love the kids learning to use dad's saw type pics.

How about a video?


----------



## olyman (Aug 21, 2016)

cbfarmall said:


> ModifiedMark a few years back.
> 
> Chris B.


Chris..great to see yah posting..whos ugly mug in that pic????????????????  tell him hi!! going to make it this year???


----------



## deaves61 (Aug 21, 2016)

I kinda like a 385 xp.


----------



## Del_ (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 21, 2016)

deaves61 said:


> I kinda like a 385 xp.



nice pix! nice saw!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 21, 2016)

Del_ said:


> View attachment 520830



cream of the crop, imo! these are hard to beat!!! pix or saw... or both. BEST imo... would like to own one, if only for the numbers.... .....

real fine example of an 090!


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Als78monza (Aug 22, 2016)

Just got it running


----------



## Kyler Monares (Aug 22, 2016)

61 and a 372
To finish dropping that pine I threw the 32" bar on the 61. That's a lot of bar for that poor little 61 haha
Broke the chain tensioner on the 372
Hit a nail with my one and only 24" chain.... Needless to say it was a frustrating day


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 23, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> never heard of black oak before. but that is neither here nor there. so many types. pretty center grains...



Info on it for ya. http://forestry.ohiodnr.gov/blackoak


----------



## 95custmz (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Haywire (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 24, 2016)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Info on it for ya. http://forestry.ohiodnr.gov/blackoak



_thanks...._


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 24, 2016)

95custmz said:


>


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 24, 2016)

Haywire said:


>



great show! thanks for the foto essay. these pix rock!


----------



## SEAM (Aug 24, 2016)

[URL=http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/136_3684.jpg.html]

[/URL]
[URL=http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/137_3773.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 24, 2016)

SEAM said:


> [URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/136_3684.jpg.html']
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/137_3773.jpg.html']
> ...


[URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html']
[URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Stefan_023/media/134_3438-1.jpg.html']
良い写真![/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## SEAM (Aug 26, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 良い写真!



ありがと！


----------



## AT sawyer (Aug 26, 2016)

Stihl's at Rest


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 26, 2016)

Del_ said:


> View attachment 520830




 ill have me one some day


----------



## PA Dan (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## hseII (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## hseII (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Aug 28, 2016)

Holding the kitchen floor down...


----------



## Zeus103363 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> View attachment 521987
> Holding the kitchen floor down...



Holy XP Batman! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 28, 2016)

hold m beer while i kick start ma saw


----------



## wde_1978 (Aug 28, 2016)

derwoodii said:


> hold m beer while i kick start ma saw
> View attachment 521992


Any videos of that thing in action?

Still my favorite pics:


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 28, 2016)

wde_1978 said:


> Any videos of that thing in action?
> 
> Still my favorite pics:
> View attachment 521994
> View attachment 521995



sadly no, & i dug away at web to find it lives in new Zealand and was at a event called Waiuku Steel ‘n’ Wheels Festival 2016 http://waiukutown.co.nz/BusinessDirectory/calendar/waiuku-steel-n-wheel-festival/ but could not find a vid or more info,,, wicked bit of kit eh


----------



## danimal (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 28, 2016)

PA Dan said:


> Nice what year 1985?


Somewhere around there. Maybe a few years later. It's made in Virginia Beach.


JeremiahJohnson said:


> 70.7cc poulan v/s black oak for the smoker
> 
> View attachment 520743
> View attachment 520744




Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hseII (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 29, 2016)

^^^

good to see ya got a nice one... appreciate the offer ya made on mine.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 30, 2016)

95custmz said:


>


This guy has well used beat up saws for sale on Craigslist every day. He often lists them at 90+% the cost of a new saw.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Derf (Aug 30, 2016)

hseII said:


>



That's a beauty. More pics? What model?


----------



## hseII (Aug 30, 2016)

Derf said:


> That's a beauty. More pics? What model?



Husky 2100.


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Aug 30, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> This guy has well used beat up saws for sale on Craigslist every day. He often lists them at 90+% the cost of a new saw.


 And he puts Forester bars on them all. Nothing instills confidence like the picture setting.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## benelli777 (Aug 30, 2016)

ElMoobs 545 AWOL 562 and baby Echo


----------



## 95custmz (Aug 30, 2016)

benelli777 said:


> View attachment 522585
> ElMoobs 545 AWOL 562 and baby Echo



Man, that dog is mean muggin those saws. Is he on guard duty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benelli777 (Aug 31, 2016)

No he's just likes to be with me. I bring my dog wherever I go. We just are super careful when falling the trees. 

He is my hunting partner. He is a fun loving dog. Would not harm a fly


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 31, 2016)

Noticed the Honda In the background.....You like the Element? Nice saws, too. Cool spikes on the 562!


----------



## benelli777 (Aug 31, 2016)

It is my uncle's he likes it. 

I run a 2013 F150 fx4


----------



## danimal (Sep 4, 2016)

Benelli....That's a good looking Chessie, yrs past I had a bear looking male also.


----------

